# bach visits a radio station



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ok this is sunday boroque with Suzanne Boo airs on sundays on classical radio stations. well its cute!


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

ldiat said:


> ok this is sunday boroque with Suzanne Boo airs on sundays on classical radio stations. well its cute!


That was so clever and funny and charming. Ausgezeichnet!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

You should post this in funny video's section, hilarious.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

last name Bono not boo


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> last name Bono not boo


Good to know, thanks.


----------

